# Do you prepare your christmas tree already ?



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Its prepared already in my house !!!

*Photo :*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=4984

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=4985


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Mine will go up next weekend, which is a week early for me but OH has friends visiting from London next weekend, and they’re staying here a couple of days, Haven’t seen them in a while so three dogs and five cats might come as quite a shock to them lol


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

No christmas tree for us.......i HATE putting up the christmas tree. We would always have family fights, when we'd put it up. So now that i live with my boyfriend, we don't put a tree up.


----------

